# zebra danios help



## lucky_10v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

ok i google alot but i wanna make sure i'm doin everything right... i had2zebra1male1female danios and1male.leopard danio so my males were fighting and the zebra lost his gill cover i put a divided in my 10gal tank and i'm puttin stress coat and melafix i


----------



## lucky_10v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

*continuing*

i'm pretty sure they were fighting over the female so i got 2 more zebra fish fat ones hopefully female but one died anyways i'm gonna get a few more females or try if there is something i'm missing please help there is 1 auto cat soon 2 more3ghost shrimp


----------



## lucky_10v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

i do half water changes every other day and when they start acting funny and i test the water and use water conditioner and ammonia eliminater 10 gal tant lol any other details jus ask again thanks for any help


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Danios need to be in groups of at least SIX, so any aggression or romantic assaults are spread out amongst the various school members.


----------



## lucky_10v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

should there be more male or female?


----------



## lucky_10v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

and what do frys look like and how soon will it be till i can see them


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

If you have a larger group, you're bound to have at least one male and one female to be able to spawn. Don't pick out all the slim, brightly colored ones or else you might have just picked out all males! Get some of the fatter, slightly duller ones, too (not sick, of course!). 

The fry look like two tiny eyes and a speck of dust...very miniscule. You'll need to remove the fry or else the parents will eat them. What I used to do was just vacuum the gravel every week. If you look closely at the water before dumping it out, you might find some fry! Then you can raise them up in a separate tank until they're too large to be eaten.

Of course, you should condition the parents for the best chances of getting fry. You might even find fry near the plants in your tank, or just above the gravel. Once you've seen your first one, it's addicting to find the others.


----------



## lucky_10v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

thanks i have 8 danios now and 2 big fat ones i got yesterday with two small skinny ones too small to tell if their male or female and now i think their tryin to figure out the pecking order and my one that was hurt is doin great


----------

